# java.util.Random



## lernen.2007 (4. April 2006)

Kennt jemand vielleicht die Algorithmus(Rechenweg) von Random. Wie macht er aus einer Zahl eine Zufallszahl?Ich will halt wissen wie die Methoden zu dieser Klassen implementiert sind!Damit ich aus der generierten Zufallszahl die ursprüngliche Zahl wieder finden kann.


Danke


----------



## flashray (4. April 2006)

Hallo Erkan,

erzeuge in Eclipse in einer beliebigen Klasse ein Random Objekt. Markiere "Random" und drücke auf F3. Dann öffnet sich der Quellcode der Klasse Random.

Vg Erdal


----------



## lernen.2007 (4. April 2006)

Ich habe es gemacht. Es zeigt mir nur die Methoden mit der Meldung: SOURCE NOT FOUND.


----------



## flashray (4. April 2006)

Also bei mir funktioniert es. Hast du denn in Window -> Preferences -> Java -> Installed JREs ->  JDK statt JRE ausgewählt?

Vg Erdal


----------



## Thomas Darimont (4. April 2006)

Hallo!

Welche "ursprüngliche" Zahl meinst du denn? Bei einem Random kannst du den seed Wert angeben, meinst du den?

Gruss Tom


----------



## lernen.2007 (4. April 2006)

Hallo,

z.B.

Random random = new Random();
random.nextInt(7);

liefert z.B. 3.

Jetzt will ich die erzeugte Zufallszahl(3) angeben und die 7 erhalten. Gibt es den so was?

Danke


----------



## lernen.2007 (5. April 2006)

Hallo,
wie sieht es mit der Wahrscheinlichkeit bei der Zufallsgenerator aus. z.B. wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit
Random random = new Random();
random.nextInt(4);

,dass ich jetzt eine Zufallszahl 3 bekomme!Kann man das irgendwie abschätzen.

Danke


----------

